# Machining Projects



## Joe Pitz (Jul 6, 2015)

I am sure that this has been asked before,  I have done some searching here and out on the web, cannot really find what I am looking for.

Is there a site either free or pay, that has machining projects, starting out easy and progressing to more difficult that will assist me in learning how to be a better machinist?  

I am hoping to find a site that also includes the best way to accomplish a given task that includes techniques.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 6, 2015)

if you have not seen this mans video series, i would highly recommend watching.


----------



## mikey (Jul 6, 2015)

Joe, there are tons of sites and books that will detail projects that you can do ... but they assume you know how to drill, screw cut, bore and do all the stuff you need to complete the job. I may be wrong but I know of no source that teaches you how to do these things in order to complete the project, at least not at the level of detail that you seem to be searching for. 

I have a suggestion that you might consider; its the approach I took at the beginning and continue to use today. Figure out a tool or accessory you need. Design it and then figure out what you need to build it - materials, order of operations, skills and everything that is required to make it. Then acquire those things you need, especially the skills. 

In the beginning, even the simplest of projects require a wide range of skills that you may not have right now but learning them will serve you well. An example of this might be a solid, nonadjustable tool height setting gauge that sits on top of your cross slide bed or on your compound if it is flat. Just a solid chunk of metal that happens to require you to learn to turn accurately, possibly between two shoulders, with one of those shoulders at the exact centerline of your lathe spindle. My first one took me a full day to figure out what I needed and even longer to learn the skills to make it; my last one took all of 20 minutes to conceive and complete. You learn how the material you choose likes to cut, how to grind or choose the tools you need, feeds and speeds, measuring accurately and so on. Everything you do will be used time and time again, and the only way you gain this knowledge is by doing it. 

Today, the learning curve has been drastically shortened by the net and YouTube but you still need to learn to use your head and your hands. Good luck - its a great ride!


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks Doctor,  I will check them out.

Joe


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks mikey,  This sounds like not only a good approach but a fun approach,  not just following someone's instructions to make something you might not need, but design and build something that you do need and getting the skills in the process.

Joe


----------



## higgite (Jul 6, 2015)

I’ll second mikey’s suggestion. My first “real” project was a case neck expanding die for my other hobby, reloading. It took me 3 tries to do it right, but while I was butchering some perfectly good raw material, I learned a ton about turning, threading, cutting a taper and knurling. And the sense of accomplishment was astounding.

The video series that UD linked to are very good at getting down to details of not only how, but why, things are done the way they are. I like that. Enjoy!

Tom


----------



## mzayd3 (Jul 6, 2015)

If you aren't afraid to spend some money, check out your local community college.  They likely have a "manufacturing processes" course.  I took one quite a few years before I bought any equipment and actually with no intention of buying any either.  Our project was a drill press vise that used all the various tools: lathe, vertical mill, horizontal mill, surface grinder and taught the basics of learning to establish reference surfaces from a casting.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey (Jul 6, 2015)

higgite said:


> ...but while I was butchering some perfectly good raw material...



Tom, I can totally relate to that!


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks Tom and Mike,  yes mikey gives good advise.

Joe


----------



## brino (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Joe,

I know of no references that walk you thru a build in enough detail for a beginner. Most references are either "project based" or "skill based" not both.
But that just means you get to view twice as many!

I cannot point you to a web site, but YouTube has many great videos. Check out 
Tubal Cain (aka Mr. Pete, aka ....) here's a list of his videos: http://neme-s.org/Tubalcain/machine_shop_tips.htm
Keith Rucker https://www.youtube.com/user/ksruckerowwm
Keith Fenner https://www.youtube.com/user/KEF791
that lazy machinist was already mentioned above.

I have also seen some good books and videos. A couple books I like are:
"Metalwork and Machining Hints and Tips" by Ian Bradley
"Dave Gingery's Shop Note Book" by Dave Gingery
I am still working my way thru the first book in the "Home Shop Machinist Projects" series (https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/detail/item/1667)
Also Guy Lautard's three book series "The Machinst's Bedside Reader"

and for videos:

MIT did a series of videos on basic machine shop equipment and techniques:
http://www.machinistblog.com/mit-techtv-machine-shop-videos

Darrell Holland does videos about milling and lathe work that are informative.
Unfortunately those courses are prohibitively expensive, but perhaps you could find them at a library, trade school or borrow from a friend.
http://machineshopcourse.com/letter/

Hey I just found a link that Nels put up for renting them on smartflix (whatever that is!):
http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/darrell-holland-agi-videos.6/

-brino


----------



## TTD (Jul 6, 2015)

A few more vids for your viewing pleasure 

Instructional videos: http://tomstechniques.com/instructional-videos/
A couple small projects w/step-by-step videos to get you started: http://tomstechniques.com/tutorials/

Hope this helps!


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks brino for all of the book and video links.  I have watched the MIT videos.  and I am currently watching tubal cain videos.

Joe


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks Todd,  I like watching the videos.

Joe


----------



## stevemetsch (Jul 8, 2015)

You already know this but screwing up SAFELY is a great way to learn. Start with Toms Technics for the basic moves and then The Lazy Machinist for some good learning projects. I still use my hammer from metal shop in High School 54 years ago.


----------



## Strtspdlx (Jul 9, 2015)

Just an idea my first project was making a new rod for my mag base dial indicator. I bought a cheap one and it kept falling apart so I got fed up and took measurements and made my own trying to stay exactly within the original measurements. I'm glad I did it too as now my $5 mag base I indicator works much better. And that'll give you basic machining skills. 


Regards-Carlo


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes, stevemetsch, if there is one thing I do well is screw things up.  

Joe


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 9, 2015)

Carlo,  good idea,  I have a cheap HF magnetic base and my rod is, not to my liking,  I think I will do the same.

Joe


----------



## Strtspdlx (Jul 9, 2015)

Joe Pitz said:


> Carlo,  good idea,  I have a cheap HF magnetic base and my rod is, not to my liking,  I think I will do the same.
> 
> Joe


I more then likely have the same one. Mine had a flex joint in it that was really getting on my nerves. So I opted to make a solid shaft that was about an inch longer or so. I mount my indicator on the carriage of my lathe to indicate parts and with how short the original was, I had issues with parts interfering with indicator. 


Regards-Carlo


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 9, 2015)

Yup, that is the one I have,  ready to throw it in the trash.  What did you use, drill rod or just mild steel?

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Strtspdlx (Jul 9, 2015)

I had a length of SS I used and absolutely love it 


Regards-Carlo


----------



## Guv (Jul 11, 2015)

Get yourself some books by Harold Hall. There are great projects for beginners and for the established home machinist. All the projects have photos and drawings well documented in detail. And it is always better to have the hard copy of a project as you can read it over and over until you understand the steps of machining perfectly. When you go to your workshop you start the job you know exactly what tools to use. It just makes it so much easier for me.


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks Guv,  Harold Hall, I will look him up on the web.

Joe


----------



## cvairwerks (Jul 11, 2015)

Joe: Here is another site worth looking at, thou his projects are for a Taig, but good reference anyway.

http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/projects.html


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks cvairwerks,  his work is quite nice.

Joe


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 11, 2015)

Carlo,  Did you have any issues with work hardening SS,  I hear you have to be very careful when working with SS.. Was is 304 or 303?

Could you describe your technique.  I really want to learn how to machine SS, it is a pretty metal when polished.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 12, 2015)

Joe, if you use 304 stainless, you will find that it machines very nicely without the work hardening issues. It can still work harden, but not nearly so easy as 304 or 316.  I used to make a lot of parts from 316 for work and it can drive ya nuts, but once you learn how to deal with it, it isn't so bad.


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks Terry for the good info.

Joe


----------



## racardon (Jul 12, 2015)

The "Home Machinist Handbook" by Doug Briney starts with the basics and works up through lathe and mill operations. He uses Sherline tools to illustrate it, but the methods work on any size machine. He starts with reading drawings, using hand tools, setting up the lathe, grinding cutting tools, etc. The last part of the book is a projects section that builds some basic shop tools and ends with a model cannon.
As others have said, you can watch and read, but until you make chips and screw up a few times, you won't learn.
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks racardon,  I will look for "The Home Machinist Handbook" book

Joe


----------



## brino (Jul 15, 2015)

terrywerm said:


> if you use 304 stainless, you will find that it machines very nicely without the work hardening issues. It can still work harden, but not nearly so easy as 304 or 316.



Terry, is that a typo? Is 304 easy or not?
Thanks,
-brino


----------



## sgisler (Jul 15, 2015)

304=not
303=smooth sailing


Stan,
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strtspdlx (Jul 15, 2015)

Joe Pitz said:


> Carlo,  Did you have any issues with work hardening SS,  I hear you have to be very careful when working with SS.. Was is 304 or 303?
> 
> Could you describe your technique.  I really want to learn how to machine SS, it is a pretty metal when polished.
> 
> ...



I didn't have any work hardenin issues. The grade of SS I used is unknown. I got it from a gate that uses the bar stock as a keeper that you drop into a slot to keep a gate from sliding open. Also most of my cuts where over .020 until I got close enough to take a finish cut. I would assume it was a cheap grade of. Ss but a magnet wouldn't touch it. And it machined like butter. I love working with SS 


Regards-Carlo


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks Carlo, once I finish my chuck project, I also want to try some stainless.

Joe


----------



## Strtspdlx (Jul 15, 2015)

I absolutely love stainless. Just watching it cut and seeing a near chrome finish running my hand over it and hearing the swish of a perfect cut. I LOVE STAINLESS. Sorry got a bit excited. Now I try to make it a point to use stainless for all my projects. It welds nice cuts nice looks nice and it doesn't rust. And for the most part. Over a long period of time it still looks nearly brand new. There's so many good machining projects. Do you have any other machining tools aside from a lathe?


Regards-Carlo


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 15, 2015)

Carlo,  I have a LMS HiTorque mini mill and the Clausing lathe,  I have 6" grinder and I just picked up a HF belt sander.   I have built some CNC routers sold one and I have a Carvewright that I hate, because it has proprietary electronics, software and hardware, so I ripped the guts out of it and put some gecko controllers on it.  But I still hate it as if any thing dies I have to buy stuff from Carvewright.  I am planing to build another CNC router of my own design, once I learn more about machining.

When I get more time I want to CNC my mill.

You excitement is contagious, I want to start playing with stainless as well, that with brass thumb screws, I think that combination looks quite nice.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Strtspdlx (Jul 15, 2015)

I like the blued hardware personally. So you have a fairly well setup shop. Imagine something you want and get after it. Your imagination is the only boundary right now. 


Regards-Carlo


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 15, 2015)

Blued hardware? you mean the results of heat treating?  That sounds interesting.  Carlo, do you have any pictures of something you have made?

Would love to see that finish.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Strtspdlx (Jul 15, 2015)

As of right now I haven't been able to successfully blue any parts. The finish is never what I'd like. I'm working on getting it right but I have nothing I'd show at the moment. 


Regards-Carlo


----------



## Joe Pitz (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks Carlo,  I would be interested to see something when you get a finish you like.

Thanks

Joe


----------

